# Heavy panting in 14 1/2 year old



## Chloex

Hi there! I'm looking for some advice. My golden retriever is 15 in August this year. She has had excellent health over her years, not had any bother with her health, only thing we've ever been to the vets for was a skin condition when she was a pup and then for her booster jags and check up once a year. Recently she has been panting heavily. She doesn't seem to be in pain, she still does the toilet fine, still has her very big appetite! Still runs about and plays and seems happy. She has arthritis in her back leg but has had for years and she takes coconut oil in her food which really helps with her arthritis and it doesn't seem like that's what's bothering her. The weather has been slightly more humid outside than usual but that's all. Any ideas what this could be as she seems fine health wise?


----------



## Jim and Hank

I have seen this same issue with two of my goldens. Hank is 12 and sometimes pants pretty hard - he is really shows signs of aging in the last month but still going strong. Nikkie one of my girls is coming onto 10 and can pant alot. I have noticed this mostly in the spring and think it is partially the same thing us humans go thru - blood thickens in winter and needs time to thin out once the warm weather comes. This year I have been watching the fur between their paws - still there - we had a cold winter - and thinking that this may be adding to the heat issue. I read some where that dogs cool themselves partially thru the pads on their feet


----------



## Karen519

*Chloex*



Chloex said:


> Hi there! I'm looking for some advice. My golden retriever is 15 in August this year. She has had excellent health over her years, not had any bother with her health, only thing we've ever been to the vets for was a skin condition when she was a pup and then for her booster jags and check up once a year. Recently she has been panting heavily. She doesn't seem to be in pain, she still does the toilet fine, still has her very big appetite! Still runs about and plays and seems happy. She has arthritis in her back leg but has had for years and she takes coconut oil in her food which really helps with her arthritis and it doesn't seem like that's what's bothering her. The weather has been slightly more humid outside than usual but that's all. Any ideas what this could be as she seems fine health wise?


To rule out anything serious, I would call the vet and get her in to see them right away!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and welcome to the forum from another UK member who also has a golden who will be 15 in August. My boy has been panting more recently as the weather has got warmer and humid, I agree with Karen that you go and get a Senior Health Check at your vet, paws crossed its nothing serious and just down to the warmer weather. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Chloex

Thanks for all your advice. We will get her to the vets just to make sure it's nothing serious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome to the forum
Congratulations to you for having a Senior Golden living such a long life. 

My bridge boy made it to 15.5, these Old Golds are so very special and precious to us. 
I currently have a girl who will be 11 in Dec. As our temps have warmed up and our humidity and dew point levels have gotten high, my girl has been panting quite a bit.
She does not handle the warmer temps too well. We have not turned our AC on yet. 

I would take your girl in for a Vet check too to rule out any medical issues. 

Hope you'll share a picture of her with us.


----------



## fostermom

I have a 14 1/2 year old and she pants heavily, too. She's just started having some other health issues that I don't think are related to the panting. I do know that we have her on deramaxx daily for her arthritis. She doesn't like to show pain, but I always wonder if she may be uncomfortable. I also have her on coconut oil and fish oil to help with her joints.

Maybe your vet will suggest some pain meds for your pup.


----------



## Chloex

Thank you all for your advice!!
Here is a pic of my gorgeous girl taken on Christmas Day last year with her new teddy from Santa


----------



## Joanne & Asia

What a pretty girl! She looks very happy and healthy for her age foe sure. I hope all goes well at the vet visit and it is just normal aging.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Rex my 14 1/2 year old also has started panting more with the increase in temperature and humidity. I believe he suffers from a condition known as "laryngeal paralysis". It affects breathing and can also some what muffle their bark. When he cam back to me at 13 it was very pronounced. He also has some arthritis and we put him on some pain meds to help that and amazingly the breathing became MUCH less labored. We believe that the discomfort/pain was making him stressed and aggravating it. This was in the dead of winter with little to no humidity. During the warmer/humid months it gets mare pronounced but once the air conditioning is turned on he breathes MUCH easier when indoors and limit his outdoor activity on tough days.


----------



## Rainheart

Many, many things can cause this. I would be hard pressed to believe that your pup at almost 15 years old doesn't have any pain from arthritis (which could be the source of the panting). As AmbikaGR said, laryngeal paralysis could also be an issue (have you noticed any kind of change in their voice/bark lately? Does it sound more horse?) 
A multitude of other diseases, but those two come to mind with older golden retrievers. I would definitely get your pup to the vet to evaluate your dog.


----------



## Chloex

She's a very quiet dog she doesn't bark! Only when playing and we pretend to steal her bone or her teddy or something would she do a little growl but very rarely a bark she's always been like that since she was a pup! So can't say I have a basis to compare her bark now with !! I think it will just be that her arthritis is giving her bother if anything, either that or just the weather as she has a thick curly coat. Will get her checked out anyway! Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's beautiful, she looks really great.


----------



## swishywagga

Chloex said:


> She's a very quiet dog she doesn't bark! Only when playing and we pretend to steal her bone or her teddy or something would she do a little growl but very rarely a bark she's always been like that since she was a pup! So can't say I have a basis to compare her bark now with !! I think it will just be that her arthritis is giving her bother if anything, either that or just the weather as she has a thick curly coat. Will get her checked out anyway! Thank you!


She is absolutely gorgeous, please let us know how you get on, we all love the beautiful old golds on this forum!.


----------



## Chloex

Thought I would upload another photo of my girl from today. The last couple days she has not been panting excessively, just a normal amount as it has been warm and sunny and she has been outside running around playing. That was the only time she really panted! Haven't had a chance to get her to the vets yet. So will keep an eye on her and monitor her panting and if she starts excessively again we will get her into the vets for a check up. X


----------



## Harleysmum

She really is a beautiful old girl. I hope you will be back with regular updates and pictures because we are all in love with her now!


----------



## Chloex

I will!! Hope all your goldens are happy and well too ??


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photo of your sweet sugar faced girl!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your sweet girl is lovely!

Make sure that your vet checks her blood pressure. When we put Joker on meds for high blood pressure, his heavy panting sharply reduced. As for humans, high blood pressure can cause a wide range of problems, from organ failure and blindness to strokes.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's so beautiful, what a precious Old Gold.


----------

